# Londinium Bean Subscription.



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I am thinking about trying this as you can cancel anytime and get a good discount.

What are the roasts and beans like? Does anyone here recommend? The business certainly looks professional and geared towards pure espresso which is what i love.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm due for my second batch this week. I received 3 different types of beans all of which were enjoyable.

Roast is medium to dark on my scale.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Hmmm I am undecided between this sub and an order from Rave! Very tough choice!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

londinium roasts are certainly aimed solidly at the espresso drinker, I believe Reiss has just bought an even better range of beans recently and is steadilly raosting these. They should be even better than the already delicious beans he does.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I tried Londinium but not as a subscription as I don't like chopping and changing beans too much - and was really very impressed. I got the Brazillian Yellow Bourbon and it was superb. I am running out so went to re-order but its no longer on the menu. Will try something else for sure. Would also say he (Reiss) was very helpful when i spoke with him and he is clearly an espresso specialist which is what you want! Not cheap, but you get what you pay for I reckon...

Edit - Brazillian Yellow Bourbon is available from Londinium - I must have missed it.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Hmmm I am undecided between this sub and an order from Rave! Very tough choice!


I'll be trying Rave once this lot is done with. Try both


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I've had a Londinium subscription this last month. Would highly recommend them but would also never buy again. Great service and good quality beans (much better quality coffee than Rave although similar roast levels and good service) but just too roasty for me.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Southpaw said:


> I'll be trying Rave once this lot is done with. Try both


I struggle to get thru it as is! A 250g bag lasts me the better part of 2 weeks, so I think I am going to have to freeze a few of these bags...


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input, think i will give them a whirl. Will also try rave coffee for a bag or two at some point.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you wont be dissapointed with either


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Tucked into the first bag of my lot today a Brasilian fazenda...

Very nice, londinium seems to be really suited to what I want in a coffee


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I currently have a bag of 'Brazil, Fazenda Passeio, yellow icatu, natural'.

I opened it about 16 days after roasting, as I had lots of open coffee when it arrived. Roast is not far over medium, lighter than some of their other offerings i've had in the past.

Although I usually am a fan of much lighter roasts, this is a really delicious coffee. Stars off with milk chocolate and gives way to boozy figs and nuts. Very easy to work with and get good shots.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm struggling to get through the 5 bags before the next lot turn up. I tried freezing but think whilst good the beans are no longer at their peak.

What would the preference be between leaving a bag or 2 5-6 weeks past roasting or freezing them?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Southpaw said:


> I'm struggling to get through the 5 bags before the next lot turn up. I tried freezing but think whilst good the beans are no longer at their peak. What would the preference be between leaving a bag or 2 5-6 weeks past roasting or freezing them?


Checked with Reiss - if 1.25kg is too much a month. You can cancel the next month then re-subscribe - which I intend to do - making it approx bi-monthly. Pretty darn flexible.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I've found Londinium beans much higher quality then Rave, but then they are more expensive.

They hit the sweet spot for me, but it comes down to personal preference in the end.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd never get through 1.25kg, Its nice to have the occasional bag of something different though!


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

Excellent for espresso. I signed up for the subscription last month and thoroughly enjoyed the three different coffees.(2 duplicates rec'd) I have skipped this month as overstocked but will certainly buy Londinium roasts again in the near future. I will probably pick from the various coffees on their web site to try a broader range but the subscription is very good value.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Has the price gone up recently? Now just under £30. Or am I dreaming of a world where things were cheaper.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Southpaw said:


> Has the price gone up recently? Now just under £30. Or am I dreaming of a world where things were cheaper.


I don't know what their prices were in the past, but given the amount I drink the pricing structure makes it a bit expensive. Really wanted to try their decaf, but one bag would be crazy, two bags better, but then their flat rate shipping seems to be nearly £6.

Can you pick up their beans anywhere in London in person? I would love to try them if I could.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I sent Reiss an e-mail asking about the beans that was supplied for the DSOL. Still haven't heard back.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

CoffeeDiva said:


> I don't know what their prices were in the past, but given the amount I drink the pricing structure makes it a bit expensive. Really wanted to try their decaf, but one bag would be crazy, two bags better, but then their flat rate shipping seems to be nearly £6.
> 
> Can you pick up their beans anywhere in London in person? I would love to try them if I could.


Good point. I too would be interested in London pickup. They're not far from me in Greenford.


----------

